# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  NVIDIA GeForce9800 HDMI Трабблы

## Snetch

подцепил HDMI между ТВ и РС... в настройках мониторов один монитор... сигнал ТВ, соответсвенно, не видит... в настроях NVIDIA не предлагет клона... (см. вложение)... кто-нить сталкивался с таким?.. спасибо!..

----------


## mr.L

Переустанови драйвер и в стандартном windowsовских настройках инициализируй оба моника, потом-уже лезь в панели nvidia, причём проверь совместимость железок и (или) сам видишь в настройках - в списке нет предлагаемого дисплея-, нажимаешь её и инициализирушь TV

----------

